# Ski pants sizing



## Bkeller (Nov 3, 2009)

They generally do run loose for layering and ease of movement, but by no means do you want them to be huge. You will know what feels right when you try them on. Whenever I buy a pair just put them over the pants you are wearing at the time, if they are comfortable you should be all set.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

If the girl pants fit you then buy them. You already have a wife so who are you trying to impress?


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2009)

Try some youth pants like L or XL. they will probably fit you way better and they won't be cut that much different then mens. womens pants are usually cut different( lower waist, tighter in the groinal region). just my $0.02


----------



## orlandowdwcraze (Dec 14, 2009)

So sports authority didn't have youth sizes. I tried on the womens medium size and it fit just fine, kinda baggy but def feels comfortable and warm. I had a coupon so I gotta for about $25 each (got two one for my wife). I think there pretty good quality, waterproof, insulated well.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

What is your waist size?


----------



## orlandowdwcraze (Dec 14, 2009)

31-32.................


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Men's small will definitely be a tad long on you for most snowboard pants. You could probably get away with ski pants, though.

I hate to say it, but you might have to rock some fat-kid snowboard pants!

Go to the young men's section and see if they have anything that fits. Some brands (like Foursquare) do have pant length adjustments, but you'll still have a pretty baggy fit at 5'3"


----------



## orlandowdwcraze (Dec 14, 2009)

What is the difference between ski pants and snowboard pants? I guess what I got was ski pants in a women's medium. I really don't mind now but when I move to ATL i'll get a little more serious about fitting but yes i'll probably have to drop down to a youth size pant...no biggy. :laugh:


----------



## boymonkey (Nov 29, 2009)

hey im in the same boat.. im a short guy also only 5'4" and find pants extremely big. If you can find pants in xs they usually fit fine. I say as long as the waist fits the length isnt too big of a problem since the leg gaiters usually dont go below your boots anyway. Many companies make pants with some kind of leg cinch or some way of shortening the length of the pants when walking around. 
Personally Id rather have a slightly loose fit, which isnt a problem since most pants small pants can fit someone whose 5'8". When your riding having the extra length isnt a problem since it isnt going anywhere when you strap on. Layering is much more comfy if the pants are loose. You may think it will look a bit silly with all the baggyness of the pants but when you put all your gear together its not so bad.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

orlandowdwcraze said:


> What is the difference between ski pants and snowboard pants?


Mostly just the style...and that most snowboard pants with powder skirts have hooks that latch on to your snowboard boot laces. (I am not sure what ski pants use)



> I guess what I got was ski pants in a women's medium. I really don't mind now but when I move to ATL i'll get a little more serious about fitting but yes i'll probably have to drop down to a youth size pant...no biggy. :laugh:


I imagine you'll have a better selection in a city like Atlanta (even though it is in the south and there is NOWHERE to ski in the entire state) . There are 3-4 pretty good sized ski shops.


----------

